# The tortoise and the cat



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/cat.addicts/posts/861188813927244


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatherly (Jan 12, 2015)

That is funny. what a persistent turtle. when I brush my dog my cat comes over and puts her head in the dog's hair because it is soft, I guess, and if the dog notices it, the dog moves. my cat loves to be brushed like the dog does.


----------

